# Form 1221 ques issues



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi,

I have queries with regards to few questions in FORM 1221.

1) In ques 4, (Name in Chinese Commercial Code Numbers), if not applicable then should we leave it blank or put N/A

2) In ques 11, All email addresses must also include work address?

3) In ques 12, (Your proposed residential address in Australia). What must be entered here? Where i am planning to stay in Australia after obtaining visa?

4) In ques 18, (If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival), what must be entered here if your planning for PR?

5)In ques 19(Intended date of departure), 
20 (Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia) 
and 21(Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure from Australia), What must be entered here if your planning for PR?

6)In ques 27 (Give details of all post secondary qualifications), Can we put our qualification in abbreviated form like ACCA?
Also, there is a have signed a strategic partnership between The UAE Accountants and Auditors Association (AAA) and The Association of Chartered Certified Accountant (ACCA) in which once i am an ACCA member then i will be granted UAECA certificate directly ( if i am a resident of U.A.E.). So how should i deal with this? Should i enter the same details with regards to start and end date in ACCA qualification and UAECA?

7) In ques 33 (Contact’s current employment details), i have entered my brother in laws details and he is currently a student. So should i enter his university details or how to deal with this ques?

8)Part L – Migration visas, ques 40(Do you intend to work in Australia?). Should i chose yes or no, since i am planning for PR. With yes, how to fill the other information with regards to organised employment?

9)Part N – Additional information
Ques 43- (Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
obtained once you depart Australia?) IS this for everyone or only students?

10)Ques 44- (Are there any other details you would like taken into consideration?)
how to deal with this question? IS this for everyone or only students?


I hope experts can provide their valuable inputs for my aforementioned queries. Sorry for wasting your time with long list of queries.

Thank You


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have queries with regards to few questions in FORM 1221.
> 
> ...


1. Leave blank
2. Yes, work email(s) that are currently active.
3. Leave blank
4. Leave blank if you don't have any planned travel date yet.
5. Leave blank
6. No idea
7. He is not employed, so I guess you can leave this blank.
8. Just tick Yes and leave remaining part blank.
9. Leave blank
10. Leave blank unless you want to add any details that are relevant to application.,


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have queries with regards to few questions in FORM 1221.
> 
> ...


Hope it helps.


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

luvjd said:


> 1. Leave blank
> 2. Yes, work email(s) that are currently active.
> 3. Leave blank
> 4. Leave blank if you don't have any planned travel date yet.
> ...


Thanks Luvjd,

I have 1 more question with to ques 24 (Are you currently employed). which contact number and email address should i enter here? I mean to say, is it my office direct number and my email address or companies general number and email address?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Thanks Luvjd,
> 
> I have 1 more question with to ques 24 (Are you currently employed). which contact number and email address should i enter here? I mean to say, is it my office direct number and my email address or companies general number and email address?


Company's contact number and email address.


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

luvjd said:


> Company's contact number and email address.


Which is the general email address of my company. am i right in this?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Which is the general email address of my company. am i right in this?


yes


----------



## nnawalage (Apr 8, 2018)

luvjd said:


> Company's contact number and email address.


I am also filling form 1221 and have similar question about current employment contact email.

1. If I should enter the general email address here, I am not sure whether anyone would reply if DOHA send an email to the general email address. Would that be an issue?

2. When filling the form for my spouse, his company does not have a general email address, so should I leave it blank?

I really appreciate your support.


----------

